# Automatic garden watering system



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to set up an automatic garden watering system that would include a pop up lawn system and a micro drip/spray system for patio pots etc.

Can i source everything i need here in central Portugal (Coimbra area)?
Can I run the two systems off one timer?

The systems to purchase online seem to be dominated by Hozelock and Claber but is there a manufacturer here in Portugal that supplies these systems or is it a case of buying individual components and fitting together?(probably the cheapest option).

Have any of you out there set up this type of system and where did you source your components?

And does it work? in respect of saving water and cost effective.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Majority in Portugal, basic pipe from any local builders merchant, Claber available all over, it's when you get to the sprinklers micro system you ideally need to select one supplier and it's really hunting round to get best price.

Does it work yes, do I save money no idea we have straight forward manual system with 4 separate zones each with own on/off, all are pop up, just a mixture of heads to supply the coverage we need from 360 to 90 etc and ones that turn to cover areas.
I would say that mains water pressure is important and you might reguire a pump to get coverage


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

We have a hunter system, available from a well known national water supply store.

Individual sprinklers, gota pipe, individual tree sprinklers and underground dripper pipes, 6 zone controller with controllable valves.

Does it save water? About 40% reduction in water bills.

Hope that helps

Rob


----------

